# Womens Clothes Sizes in Dubai



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to know what clothes sizes are available in Dubai and are they UK/European/US/Middle East sizes. 

Also, any info on underwear and shoe sizes would be gratefully received!!

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Most of the shops here are UK, US or Eurpean and so stock the sizes accordingly. For example if you go to Debenhams or Next you 'll be looking for a 10/12/14/whatever, in the American shops, take away 2 sizes and the Europeans are in 38/40/42 etc as you'd find in Spain.

Ditto shoes and underwear.


----------

